# How can I get DirecTV2PC?



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried the web site but it seems long gone. I've had to do a full system restore on my laptop so I've lost the software and the registration keys.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Look at the top of this page/forum.
Otherwise here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=158488


----------



## fdisker2000 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

There is a limit of two keys per email address, so it is a good idea to keep a copy (print out the email).


----------



## utmba95 (May 4, 2008)

I had to rebuild a computer and swapped a couple around, and now it tells me the activation limit has been exceeded. I tried requesting more keys using a different e-mail address around last Thurs but haven't received any. Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

utmba95 said:


> I had to rebuild a computer and swapped a couple around, and now it tells me the activation limit has been exceeded. I tried requesting more keys using a different e-mail address around last Thurs but haven't received any. Anybody know what's going on?


I have only just started to use the software recently but I do know that the key is emailed only when you click the image to start the download of the software.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

You have to make sure that you initiate the download of the software after you put in the email. You dont have to download the full software but you do have to restart it. As for the key limit. It is 2 per email and I recently discovered that you can only use a key certain amount of times before it makes you re-download it again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Movieman said:


> I recently discovered that you can only use a key certain amount of times before it makes you re-download it again.


 You must of had some other thing going on, because I've used the same key since the beginning [on the same PC/OS] and I've gone through over 20 versions of this app.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

New computer and/or new OS is where the problems will start creeping in.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> New computer and/or new OS is where the problems will start creeping in.


Exactly, "but" if you upgrade your OS and launch the app, it [did for me] asks you to reactivate and it then changes your key to the new OS. You must do this before you upgrade the app though, or "I'd bet" it will want a fresh key [since the server still "thinks" your old key is for the old OS].


----------



## utmba95 (May 4, 2008)

I've tried it about 30 times with 4 different e-mail addresses, and I did manage to get one activation code at my yahoo account which almost never receives activation codes. I need another though.


----------



## neoh74 (Sep 9, 2009)

try another email sometimes they work, sometimes they dont


----------

